# Camaros Leptigen Mass Thread Pt 2



## camarosuper6 (May 7, 2004)

For those who didnt know, I have been unable to be at the gym for a few weeks due to some very untimely pnemonia that wrecked havoc on me.

I basically have to start over with the LeptiGen Mass, but its ok, because I am ready to go and better than ever.

As of Monday I will get all my measurments, bodyfat and weight rep schemes for my plan and post.

I am looking forward to a new , fresh start.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Glad to see youre feeling better!

Were you able to eat alright while you were sick?  Hopefully your weights wont be affected too badly.


----------

